# Finding an apartment to rent in Lisbon long term



## Heyo (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm moving to Lisbon soon and will be staying with friends when I first arrive. However, I'll want to start looking for my own apartment ASAP. Does anyone know the best sites to apartment shop in Lisbon? Or is an estates agent better?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Heyo said:


> I'm moving to Lisbon soon and will be staying with friends when I first arrive. However, I'll want to start looking for my own apartment ASAP. Does anyone know the best sites to apartment shop in Lisbon? Or is an estates agent better?


Hi and welcome, 
Let me not answer your question but explain stuff.
25% of the population live in "Lisbon" and it is spread over a large urban area. The Portuguese do not tend to live their lives on the the interweb so you trying these searches for rental property in Lisbon will not give similar results to those say in the US of A. Local Estate Agents will deal with local property so you will need to decide the local area in Lisbon you want to live in and then personally go into local Estate Agents offices and talk to them, often a phone call or email will not get a response as they will not waste their time giving information to someone they have not met ie they will not take you seriously unless you have physically sat in their office and talked to them. Often places are not dealt with by Estate Agents so you need to ask people locally, they will go out of their way to help you and spread the word through their network of family/friends. 
Without you going and putting in the effort the small selection and possibly "holiday lets" will be predominate. Here are some things about what happens in areas of Lisbon where rental property is available but you would not know unless you have physically been there yourself.


Inside Lisbon's Cova da Moura slum that has become a magnet for tourists | Daily Mail Online


----------



## milanonyc (May 20, 2017)

There are plenty of online sources for apartments. Imovirtual. Olx. Casosapo. Idealista. and many more, including the company sites - Remax, ERA, Homeloves, and many others. Plus there are Facebook groups that post apartments - a search will yield numerous results.


----------



## Hannah1002 (Jul 21, 2021)

milanonyc said:


> There are plenty of online sources for apartments. Imovirtual. Olx. Casosapo. Idealista. and many more, including the company sites - Remax, ERA, Homeloves, and many others. Plus there are Facebook groups that post apartments - a search will yield numerous results.


You should try Grankvist&Partners they can help find a new home in Portugal.

www.grankvistpartners.com


----------



## Hannah1002 (Jul 21, 2021)

Heyo said:


> I'm moving to Lisbon soon and will be staying with friends when I first arrive. However, I'll want to start looking for my own apartment ASAP. Does anyone know the best sites to apartment shop in Lisbon? Or is an estates agent better?


You should try Grankvist&Partners they can help find a new home in Portugal.

www.grankvistpartners.com


----------

